# 64 Tempest Optikleen Bottle Placement



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Does anyone know where the glass Optikleen bottles are supposed to be mounted on a 64 Tempest. I don't see any existing holes on the fenerwell or core support that matches the holes on the bottle bracket. Any photos depicting placement would be great. Also the decal for the bottle is paper. Is there glue embedded on the back side and is it activated with water? Thanks in advance!

hotrodtempest.com


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Homer, Can't help with your question, BUT, I visited your website and gotta compliment you on a fantastic resto job!!! Eric:cheers


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks! She's almost finished. Its been a 6 year build. Just need the tire and wheel package, exhaust system, and headliner. I should be able to hit a few car shows and cruises before the end of the season. I went ahead and mounted the bottle on the wheel well where I thought it looked good. 

Take care,

Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think they were done "that way" from the dealer! Anyway, why worry about 'stock/factory' at this point.....:rofl::cheers Eric


----------

